# Need Help - Fail Over Servers Installation



## Parshwa (Feb 2, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

I need help in deciding what should I do to create a fail over server.

Server will host:

Web Server - Apache or Nginx
PHP Files - No changes in files. There is no need to sync files
MySQL - All data will be stored in a MySQL database. It will change overtime and needs to be synced.

Both servers will on a local network. If primary server fails, secondary server should take over automatically on same IP address.

When primary server comes back online, it should have latest data before taking over from secondary server.






What hardware configuration should I go for both servers?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 2, 2015)

Handbook: 31.7. Link Aggregation and Failover


----------



## Parshwa (Feb 2, 2015)

SirDice said:


> Handbook: 31.7. Link Aggregation and Failover


Thank you SirDice. What about syncing of MySQL data and what kind of hardware configuration should I go for?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 2, 2015)

Hardware doesn't really matter much, you can have a proper failover with even the most basic hardware. As for MySQL you could use MySQL's own replication.


----------



## Parshwa (Feb 2, 2015)

SirDice said:


> Hardware doesn't really matter much, you can have a proper failover with even the most basic hardware. As for MySQL you could use MySQL's own replication.


Thank you. I will go through that URL and try to implement it in few days. I will log everything and post it here. Thanks again.


----------



## scottro (Feb 2, 2015)

There's also carp.   https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/carp.html

Probably because I learned it first, I find it easier as far as fallover if a machine died. 


As an aside:  If you want, you can test it in VirtualBox very easily, but be sure to enable promiscuous mode on the virtual machine interfaces.


----------



## Parshwa (Feb 2, 2015)

scottro said:


> There's also carp.   https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/carp.html
> 
> Probably because I learned it first, I find it easier as far as fallover if a machine died.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I will check Carp as well.


----------

